# North forks Composites



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey anybody here fished the North forks composites bay 704-1

or any of the MB705.

Are they as good as the Original G. Loomis.

http://www.northforkcomposites.com/catalog/saltwater/saltwater-bay

Thanks Joe


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

High dollar blanks and not many places carry them


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes they are & thats why I was hoping for some feed back before I pull the trigger. Looks like you can by them direct.


----------

